# What is the easiest animal mount?



## proskinnertts

stay away from the lifesize animals, I would say a bear shoulder mount would be one of the easiest


----------



## 1trackmind

Thanks for the reply. But I don't think I can get my hands on a bear. I was thinking more like deer,****,squirrel or something of that nature.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Go to a game farm and buy a pheasant hen. Buy the body and the eyes from a supply house. Use #12 wire for the legs and neck. Go to taxidermy.net and join the forum.

It will teach you the basics.

Remember to skin the bird and wait to put borax on until meat is out..............cook and enjoy as you work.:darkbeer:


----------



## harjo02

*Couple things*

I tinkered and learned a bit myself. I started with a couple of pheasants, then small mammals, then shoulder mount, then lifesize. 

If you want to do birds, do pheasant. If you can't shoot your own, game farm as noted above.

If you want to do small mammals, do raccoon. Trapping season is open. (Squirrels are very accessible but may be a little frustrating for newbies. Small areas to work in and more delicate skin).

If you want to do shoulder, do hog or doe (buck is not bad but a doe doesn't have the antler burrs and antler settings that you have to worry about for your first one). Some game ranches will throw away their hog capes so if you get in touch with them, offer then $25 to save a cape for you.

You can check on the For Sale forum on Taxidermy.net and you can buy some of these capes/hides/green skins. 

Have fun!


----------



## 1trackmind

OK if I try a ****. Do I cut the tail all the way down then stitch it back up? And do you shin the hands and feet all the way to the toes?


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Reverse the tail inside out by pulling it out (fresh racoon easier to do this and it does take a good tug) Only skin and cut about 2 inchec from the back enough to get your hand around the base of the tail.

Skin paws down to halfway into the palm pad and then reverse each toe to as close to the nail as you can get................get all fat out and put lots of presrevative.

Are you doing a dorsil (back) cut.


----------



## 1trackmind

I'm not sure what cut I will be making. I trap ***** so I can afford to play around with them some. I was thinking about just trying to cut it under the belly and slip it over the form. Not sure just yet. I have a lot to learn I know. For this will be my first attempt. I'm not even sure what to do around the eyes and lips. Do you just pin them and they will dry and stick. Where can a man find this info out.

Thanks for all the info all ready.
Bubba,


----------



## GenesisAlpha

If you cut the belly then you will also have to cut down the legs to the paw pads. Lots of sewing to do this way. Will still work well but a lot more work.

If you do the dorsil cut from the crown of the skull to about 2 inches on the tail you can slip the skin over the form, legs and tail will slide in and you can slide the face over.

You must turn the eyes, lips, nose and ears clean meat and fat.

I damp tan all small animals like I do deer and other big game. I know many do not do this.

Go to taxidermy.net and you will find a lot of good reference material.

Good Luck

Bob


----------

